# Bathing



## RobertandAndrea (Mar 24, 2013)

How old do our chicks need to be before we start bathing them? How often do I need to bathe them? And what is the proper way to bathe them? We are newbies and trying to learn all that we can.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Gee, what are you doing with your chickens? Do they live in the house?

If they are not in the house with you guys, they will be happy to be numbered in the ranks of the great unwashed.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Only chicken bathing I ever heard of was pasty butt or egg bound hen. Maybe feather legged show chickens.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Guess I never washed mine unless there is a problem and that has been as they were adults. A couple times bath was to help with egg-binding and now to help with prolapsed cloaca.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

My chickens like to take a "dust bath" where they seek out a mellow spot of earth and give themselves a good dusting. (but no bubble baths for mine )


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

I have fantasized about a walk through foot wash and dry that I could rig up before they go into the nesting box........


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

No washing my hens! They like dusting tho" Jen


----------



## RobertandAndrea (Mar 24, 2013)

The reason that I asked what now seems like a silly question, is because I had read some where that bathing your baby chicks is a great way to bond with them. But now I feel really stupid! Lol!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, it might be a fast way to make them run away every time they hear the sound of water or see you!  Lots of info out there and the only way to find out what works and what doesn't, is to ask. When Chloe was so ill from being egg bound, she didn't mind the bath. Went right to sleep on me actually. However, trying to bathe her yesterday to clean her bum to deal with the prolapse - she lasted 5 minutes and she was done! Didn't want anything to do with that bath so I had to hold her in. Sorry Chloe. A mom's gotta do, what a mom's gotta do if its what's best for the kids.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

RobertandAndrea said:


> The reason that I asked what now seems like a silly question, is because I had read some where that bathing your baby chicks is a great way to bond with them. But now I feel really stupid! Lol!


The only stupid question is one never ask ... (and always research, research and more research. )

Best of luck!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I know lots of show people who bathe chickens all the time. Some times like 30 in one day. Aaaaahhhhh! And I've bathed chickens when they get poo on their heads from sitting below someone else. It's not an easy task.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Lots of peeps wash their chickens....I dont want to hold a smelly one that has stepped in doo doo! Depends on whether they are pets or just egg makers, I guess? 

My chooks dont mind baths at all. I do use warm water and fluffy (old) towels, but draw the line at bubble baths & a glass of wine for them....dont want to spoil them too much! 

The do love a good dust bath too of course....


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Chickens are pretty simple. If you want to bond with them, use tasty food. Be sure to give them a dust bath place because they need to dust bathe to keep mites, lice, fleas etc away. Mine love the loose dirt under the pine trees.

Peeps? Little pieces of corn bread, worms from the garden. If you always use the same word to call them, they will run to you as adults because they associate that word with treats.

Mine is "Chooook, Choook, Chooooook, Choooook, CHICKEN!!!" If they hear me, they run as fast as they can because that means FOOD!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I say, "here chickie, chickie!" Lol


----------

